# Shtypi dhe politika > Problematika shqiptare >  Varfëria ne Shqipëri

## Akuamarini

"Shqipëria Tjetër" mes Tiranës dhe Durrësit - Top Channel Albania - News - Lajme

----------


## Akuamarini

Edhe pse ne mjerim te plote , nena me 4 femije nuk gjen mbeshtetjen e Komunes Luz i Vogel

----------


## Akuamarini

Jeta në mjerim e familjes Alla, Apeli i "Alarm" për t'i ndihmuar- RTV Ora News- Lajm i fundit-

----------


## Akuamarini

VARFERIA NE VEND JETA E NJE FAMILJEJE TE VARFER NE FSHATIN PRISKE TE TIRANES LAJM

----------


## Akuamarini

77 vjeçarja nga Burreli që lufton për jetën e saj në majën e malit të plehrave

----------


## Akuamarini

Familja e varfer ne Lushnje

----------


## Akuamarini

Familjet e varfra te Pukes apel per ndihme ne prag festa

----------


## Akuamarini

Familja në varfëri ekstreme në Rreshen, apel shtetit për ndihmë

----------


## Akuamarini



----------


## Akuamarini

Mesjeta e Zavalinës...- Top Channel - News -Lajme - Albania

----------


## Akuamarini

VARFERI EKSTREME NE POROÇAN

----------


## Akuamarini

GJINAR ATE E BIJ JETOJNE NE VARFERI EKSTREME

----------


## Akuamarini

Fshatrat e lënë në mesjetë të Rrëshenit - Top Channel Albania - News - Lajme

----------


## Akuamarini

Reportazh/ Varferia ekstreme e familjes Hyka në Godolesh të Elbasanit nga Daniel Mucaku

----------


## Akuamarini

Varfëria ekstreme e familjes Koxha në Gjoricë të Bulqizës - Citizens Channel

----------


## Akuamarini

Report TV - Fushë-Krujë, kushte si në mesjetë, nëna apel për kurimin e 2 fëmijëve

----------


## Akuamarini

Varfëria në veri të Shqipërisë

----------


## Akuamarini

Fshati Malecaj, Lezhë

----------


## Akuamarini

FOKUS: SRRIQJA, FSHATI I MBETUR NJE SHEKULL PAS

----------


## Akuamarini

TRYEZA E VARFERISE DESHIRA E NJE FAMILJE NE ELBASAN TE KETE USHQIM PER FESTAT LAJM

----------

